# [Q][SOLVED] How can I root Huawei G620s 4.4.4?



## zutyenka (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello Everyone! 

How can I root an Huawei G620s 4.4.4? I tried apps like Towelroot, but not work. 

Thank you!


----------



## zutyenka (Nov 28, 2014)

*!*

please help


----------



## seb.l (Nov 30, 2014)

hi you can find how to unlock bootloader, how to root and install CMW on this spanish forum 
http://www.htcmania.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1651

i made it, it works. You have also information on frandroid french forum
http://forum.frandroid.com/topic/205866-huawei-g620-s/

hope they will be a porting off miui on this phone


----------



## zutyenka (Nov 30, 2014)

seb.l said:


> hi you can find how to unlock bootloader, how to root and install CMW on this spanish forum
> http://www.htcmania.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1651
> 
> i made it, it works. You have also information on frandroid french forum
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you so much! miui would be great


----------



## mcgyver83 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi, I bought a couple of these devices g620s for my parents. Before they start using them I want to unlock bootloader and install a custom recovery.
I did the same for my nexus4 and old samsung s advance.
There is an english guide to do this with the Huawei G620s?


----------



## zutyenka (Dec 7, 2014)

mcgyver83 said:


> Hi, I bought a couple of these devices g620s for my parents. Before they start using them I want to unlock bootloader and install a custom recovery.
> I did the same for my nexus4 and old samsung s advance.
> There is an english guide to do this with the Huawei G620s?

Click to collapse


http://goo.gl/dbZJoz & http://goo.gl/op2Q4U


----------



## mcgyver83 (Dec 7, 2014)

Many thanks.
But I'm also looking for something I can follow up in the time.
My fear is that I miss something using the translator.

In the linked thread they say to send a mail to Huawei and asking for the unlock code: is the first time I read about this procedure, is it really used?
EDIT:
I asked in the forum but they want to use only Spanish in the messages so is quite useless for me 
Why is so rare this device?


----------



## jyiz (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello,

I have the Huawei G620S too, and I also want to unlock (for root) my bootloader.
I asked by mail the unlock code, we'll se. But, I think that's weird... for all my last phones, the unlock code was sending by an official website.


----------



## mcgyver83 (Dec 16, 2014)

I received the 2 unlock code I request for the 2 g620s I bought in 15 minutes.
Check that you sent the mail with the exact subject written in the spanish forum.
Is the first time I used the unlock code: for my nexus4 and my girlfriend samsung galaxy s adavance I rooted and installe custom recovery without unlock code.


----------



## qltsar (Jan 19, 2015)

seb.l said:


> hi you can find how to unlock bootloader, how to root and install CMW on this spanish forum
> http://www.htcmania.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1651
> 
> i made it, it works. You have also information on frandroid french forum
> ...

Click to collapse



I found that also, and I had to root my phone, becasue the hungarian T-Moble installed so much junk to this phone, and the phone always played t-mobile boot up / shut down notification with full volume...so.

But I have a problem. I'm just wondering, how can I relock the bootloader. I wrote the exact error message that I got yesterday, when I tried to relock an unrooted-untouched system.


```
fastboot oem relock myunlockcode
...
FAILED (remote: root type is risk
)
finished. Total time: 0.035s
```

The spanish forum said, that the process can reversable with this command, but I can't do it .


----------



## tolis187 (May 13, 2015)

hi everyone... anybody tried these methods for rooting? is there any guide in english? it's not my native language but at least i can understand it better than spanish and french...


----------



## Senfen (Jun 2, 2015)

tolis187 said:


> hi everyone... anybody tried these methods for rooting? is there any guide in english? it's not my native language but at least i can understand it better than spanish and french...

Click to collapse



I remember i  see this topic in google 50 times...when i was searching for the way to root this phone.
The soft what finally worked for me is VRoot v.1.8.2.13135.


----------



## buio2005 (Aug 13, 2015)

Senfen said:


> I remember i  see this topic in google 50 times...when i was searching for the way to root this phone.
> The soft what finally worked for me is VRoot v.1.8.2.13135.

Click to collapse



yes correct  but now the soft is called Iroot and the latest version is 1.8.5

Used it to root my huawei ascend g620s all OK !!


----------



## ilysomma (Oct 7, 2015)

buio2005 said:


> yes correct  but now the soft is called Iroot and the latest version is 1.8.5
> 
> Used it to root my huawei ascend g620s all OK !!

Click to collapse



Hi, would you mind explaining how did you root the phone using this program? Did you still had to unlock the bootloader first or did you root it directly with the program? Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## buio2005 (Oct 7, 2015)

ilysomma said:


> Hi, would you mind explaining how did you root the phone using this program? Did you still had to unlock the bootloader first or did you root it directly with the program? Thanks a lot in advance

Click to collapse



Hi !

I've rooted it directly with the app 
Install it then launch it just click to root , if the app doesnt incurs  in probblems  ..you done 

you can find it here :
hxxp://iroot-download.com/

click on green button download for android 

regards !


----------



## ilysomma (Oct 7, 2015)

Neve





buio2005 said:


> Hi !
> 
> I've rooted it directly with the app
> Install it then launch it just click to root , if the app doesnt incurs  in probblems  ..you done
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to bother again, I downloaded Iroot but I can't seem to open it because my antivirus (Windows 10 defender) sees it as a malware...What can I do? Sorry again!
EDIT: Nevermind, I solve dit and now my phone is rooted! yay!  Can I also install a recovery, or should I unlock the bootloader first with the product code procedure? because I sent the email to Huawei, but they didn't reply...

Inviato dal mio G620S-L01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## buio2005 (Oct 8, 2015)

.

Hi ilysomma !,

np 

to be honest have sent an email too but didnt got any reply from them so I've followed this guide to try to unlock my device but had a lot of problem with the captcha on their site ...so after many attempts I gave up it 

that is what I followed 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=60959497&postcount=10


----------



## mijko (Oct 23, 2015)

This so doesn't work for me. I am not a newbie but this simply doesn't work. Any other suggestion, the HTC forum just does not work. And huawei community does not respond to email queries.


----------

